# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  On ne m'a pas écouté

## Timouss77

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas d'annonce de chiens à sauver ou en tout cas plus...

Aujourdhui ce nest pas un coup de gueule que jaimerais exprimer, car « coup de gueule » ne reflèterait pas ce que je ressens profondément. Cest plutôt un coup de colère mêlé un coup de tristesse.


Il y a quelques années, javais posté une annonce dans lurgence de bien vouloir trouver une famille qui puisse soccuper de la chienne de mes parents, alors âgée à lépoque de 10 ans mais  mais en pleine forme. Jai expliqué la situation en disant que mes parents âgés ET malades devaient déménager et préférait ne pas lemmener. Jusquà ses 10 ans, cette chienne a vécu une belle vie mais lâge de mes parents et leur santé faisaient quil était préférable quelle continue sa vie ailleurs. Jaurais dailleurs moi même aimé la prendre, mais après voir vécu toute sa vie en maison, cette chienne de grande taille naurait pas été à laise dans apparemment de 25 m2 sans jardin. Bien quun (très tout) petit nombre de personnes ont essayé de mapporté leur aide (mais trop peu), la majorité à formé ce que jaimerais appelé « la team jugement » en mexpliquant quun chien était « mieux » avec ses maîtres. Jai pourtant expliqué la situation que « non elle ne serait pas mieux étant donné les circonstances » mais la team jugement a préféré continué sa mission et faire ce quelle sait faire de mieux, à savoir critiquer sans écouter et sans comprendre. Devant le manque de temps (et daide), elle a finalement quitté le pays avec ses maitres.
Aujourdhui, la santé de mes parents sest beaucoup dégradé (un AVC + un Alzheimer) à tel point que la chienne nétait plus soignée ou nourri et quelle est tombée malade. La grande distance me rendant inapte à pouvoir lui donner les traitements réguliers nécessaire. Devant lurgence jai finalement décidé déconomiser et devenir passer un séjour plus long pour pouvoir moccuper de cette chienne. Hélas, arrivée trop tard, des gens qui nont pas autant de considération pour les animaux lont prise et lont fait abattre. Et moi arrivée sur place, je navais que mes yeux pour pleurer. Triste et en colère. En colère contre ces gens qui lont emmené sans men parler et aussi en colère contre la team jugement des forums qui sils mavaient écouté, maurait aidé à trouver une famille à cette chienne, ici en France et me permettant ainsi de la voir, certes pas avec ses maitres, mais heureuse et EN VIE. Jai demandé une seule chose. Un bon foyer (car évidemment il était hors de question pour moi de la mettre à la SPA ou autre chenil) et des nouvelles régulières, voire si possible pouvoir venir lui rendre visite. Mais non, juger était plus important que de penser au bien être dun animal.


Alors à toute la team jugement. Cest avec tristesse et colère que jaimerais vous dire que Si VRAIMENT le bien être des animaux vous importe. Si une personne poste une annonce pour pouvoir relayer la garde de son animal. ECOUTEZ-là et AIDEZ-là sans jugement ! Cest aussi ce comportement qui est souvent à lorigine des abandons car beaucoup de gens préfèrent les abandonner sur la route plutôt que daffronter le jugement. Cest encore un autre débat certes, car le geste en soi est horrible, mais cela en fait partie.


Merci de mavoir lu et davoir autorisé la diffusion de ce message que je pense être nécessaire.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Bonjour Timouss77, je découvre votre histoire et je compatis à votre chagrin et colère bien légitime. C'est affreux et injuste... en effet.
Devant l'irréversible, je comprends que vous soyez anéanti et en colère face à une incompréhension qui a condamné la chienne de vos parents. Quand de surcroît vous avez bataillé pour sa sauvegarde et lui offrir une belle vie, l'amertume et le chagrin ajouté à l'impuissance doivent être éminement douloureux pour vous.
Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez la communication animale, mais je vous invite à découvrir le site de cette grande professionnelle qui pourra si vous le souhaitez communiquer dans l'au-delà avec la chienne de vos parents que vous aimez tant, cela pourrait vous apporter de l'apaisement, vous pouvez adresser vos questions que la communicatrice lui transmettra comme elle vous transmettra l'état émotionnelle de la chienne et dialoguer avec elle si des points sont à clarifier ou apaiser.
Je vous recommande celle-ci en particulier car elle est honnête, j'ai eu hélas personnellement expérimenté en France et aux Etats-Unis des "grandes" de la com animale qui se sont révélées malhonnêtes ou incompétentes. Je ne donne pas de nom par souci de ne pas créer de polémique sur votre post.
https://www.communication-animal.net/a-propos/

Je l'ai moi-même pratiquée en ateleir et dans la vraie vie, et je peux vous assurer que c'est bouleversant et réel.
Vous en sortirez apaisé, la chienne aussi ainsi que vos parents.

Bon courage à vous. De là où elle est elle sait l'attachement et l'amour indéfectible que vous lui portez.
J'espère vous avoir aidé. Je suis désolée pour elle et pour vous.

----------


## Timouss77

Bonjour Petite Etoile,

Merci beaucoup pour votre message. Je vais consulter votre lien. C'est aussi ça qui me bouleverse, l'impression de l'avoir laissé tombé. J'espère qu'elle a quand même ressenti que j'ai essayé d'être là pour elle.

Merci encore.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Vous pouvez être certain qu' elle savait que vous l' aimiez, et sans même vous voir et elle le sait même de là où elle est, car les animaux captent nos émotions et nos pensées. Ils connaissent nos dispositions envers eux, ils savent exactement en présence d'humains, qui porte en lui de l'hostilité ou de l'amour pour eux, sans avoir à parler. C'est par le biais du cerveau droit chez l 'humain que la communication se fait, et s'établit l' échange avec l'animal, vivant ou décédé. Je vous laisse découvrir par vous-même, c'est impressionnant.

A bientôt, bonne nuit.

----------

